# Can I put thiese option in GENERIC Kernel and compile it



## mfaridi (Oct 8, 2011)

I want enable PF with FreeBSD 8.2 AMD 64 , and I do not want make new kernel and I want use GENERIC kernel , can I put these options

```
device pf
device pflog
device pfsync
```
and put this

```
options         ALTQ
options         ALTQ_CBQ        # Class Bases Queuing (CBQ)
options         ALTQ_RED        # Random Early Detection (RED)
options         ALTQ_RIO        # RED In/Out
options         ALTQ_HFSC       # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
options         ALTQ_PRIQ       # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
options         ALTQ_NOPCC      # Required for SMP build
```
and compile kernel with these command


```
make buildkernel KERNCONF=GENERIC
```
and

```
make installkernel KERNCONF=GENERIC
```
can enable PF with this method make problem for my system ?


----------



## aragon (Oct 8, 2011)

Should be fine...


----------



## vand777 (Oct 8, 2011)

Why don't you want to make a new kernel configuration file? Your changes to GENERIC will be lost at the next upgrade. It does not look like a big job to copy GENERIC into MYKERNEL first


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 8, 2011)

Also if you wanted to keep generic why not just call it GENERIC-PF or GENERIC-ALTQ


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2011)

Simplifying FreeBSD Kernel Config Files


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 9, 2011)

Not too off-topic, but I found on some v9 machines that editing (the,any,GENERIC) file in edit or nano and the screen display was not perfect, resulting in errors in the final result;  switching to editors/jed resolved almost all such issues.


----------

